# 99 Maxima will not start, alarm sounds when a jump is attempted.



## mlwhitt (Dec 1, 2004)

We have our two cars (both nissans) dead at the moment. Our main car a 99 Nissan Maxima has a dead battery. When we attempt to jump the car, all that happens is the Horn (alarm) sounds and the lights flash. It will not charge fast enough to compensate for this issue. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Michael Whitt
[email protected]


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what do you mean it won't charge fast enough to compensate?

have you tried disarming the alarm?
on the 89-94 models with the factory alarm, you put the key in the driver's door and turn it to shut off the alarm.. I'm not sure about the 4th gen models, but I have a feeling it's the same thing.

the factory alarm stuff may be killing the starter so the car just won't start at all.

try that and see what you find.


----------



## mlwhitt (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I ended up charging the battery seperate, and pulling the Anti-Theft fuse. This resolved the problem long enough for me to be able to drive it home and make a schedule to get it looked at.


----------

